# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  SPKC - Malaysia Keeping Contest

## arungtasik

---
*Menyambut* 4th KOI's Festival 2010, Sentul Park Koi Center, Malaysia menyumbangkan 30 tosai kohaku size 20 cm - 25 cm untuk penyelenggara. Kohaku-kohaku kecil ini, saat ini dalam karantina di Jl. Wijaya 64. Informasi indukan belum kami terima, yang jelas induknya adalah koi impor dari peternak ternama Jepang (detil menyusul).

Setelah dipikir-pikir, koi-koi ini layak disebar di kolam-kolam penggemar di Indonesia dalam bentuk kegiatan keeping contest,  untuk lebih mudahnya dibari tajuk: *SPKC-Malaysia Keeping Contest*. Harganya amat terjangkau, di kisaran Rp 200.000 sampai 400.000, sekadar pengganti ongkos kirim yang telah ditalangi oleh KOI's. Jika ada selisihnya, dijadikan hadiah untuk pemenang di akhir masa KC.

Foto-foto ikannya silakan diamat-amati terlebih dahulu, ditimbang-timbang dan dibayang-bayangkan masa depannya. Saya jejer per lima ikan, dengan nomer berurutan dari kiri ke kanan, 1 - 30. Aturannya akan saya posting kemudian. 

kiri-kanan 1-5
    

6-10
    

11-15
    

16-20
    

21-25
     

26-30

----------


## arungtasik

*SPKC - Malaysia Keeping Contest*

*ATURAN MAIN*

SPKC  Malaysia Keeping Contest adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memelihara Koi jenis Kohaku . Dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing partisipan selama periode kurang lebih 4 bulan. Tosai berasal dari Sentul Park Koi Center. Disediakan 30 ekor tosai size 20 cm - 25 cm. Koi Koi tersebut didonasikan SPKC kepada Majalah Kois dalam rangka Kois Festival 4TH 2010 sebagai bentuk support dari pihak yang bersangkutam.

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Pemilihan koi pada 6 April 2010 - 8 April 2010 di forum Kois. Kegiatan secara keseluruhan akan mulai dari 9 April 2010  17 August 2010.
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam masing  masing Partisipan. Tidak ada batasan untuk jenis kolam, volume, pakan dan hal lain yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan koi keeping
3. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan,atau mati.. maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama kegiatan berlangsung Partisipan dipersilakan melaporkan perkembangan koi  koinya dengan cara memposting di forum yang telah disediakan 
5. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab Partisipan
6. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.
7. Segala bentuk operasi pembedahan pola (salon) koi tak disarankan dalam proses keeping contest ini.
8. Koi2 partisipan diharuskan diposting sebelum acara penjurian pada tanggal 16 August 2010 pukul 00:OO waktu server

*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S


AGENDA
6/4/10  8/4/10, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
9/4/10  16/4/10, Pembayaran Ikan
7/4/10 16/4/10, Pengambilan & Pengiriman Ikan
12/4/10  16/08/10, Masa kegiatan Keeping Contest
17/08/10  20/08/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
20/08/10 Pengumuman Pemenang


HARGA:

Ditetapkan dengan sistem *siapa cepat dia dapat*. 

1. Lima (5) pemilih pertama: 
Harga Rp 400.000,-
Periode: Selasa 6 April 2010 jam 12 siang  Rabu 7 April 2010 jam 12 siang
2. Sepuluh (10) pemilih kedua: 
Harga Rp 300.000,-
Periode: 7 April 2010 jam 1 siang  8 April 2010 jam 12 siang
3. Lima belas (15) pemilih ketiga: 
Harga Rp 200.000,-
Periode: 8 April 2010 jam 1 siang  9 April 2010 jam 5 sore

Catatan:
100% pendapatan akan disumbangkan untuk Majalah KOIS

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*

1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto. 
2. Harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim yang sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab partisipan.
3. Diimbau untuk tidak membuat posting yang tak berhubungan dengan pemilihan Tosai pada saat jam pertama pilihan koi tanggal 6 April 2010 (Pk 11.00  Pk 12.00 )
4. 1 Postingan hanya untuk 1 nomor Koi
5. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah menjadi milik Partisipan setelah dikonfirmasi pihak Penyelenggara

Juara: 
Juara 1,2 dan 3 di akhir keeping contest akan mendapatkan 1 Sugiyama Super Hi Growth Sinking 2 Kg ( Harga pasaran Rp 150.000,- )

Penyerahan Koi
1.	Bagi peserta yang hadir di 4Th Kois Festival 2010 dapat mengambil koi di arena lomba. Serta dimohon perwakilan untuk penerimaan koi secara simbolis dari Mr. Tansl ( SPKC Owner).
2.	Bagi peserta yang diluar kota, pengiriman di pulau Jawa dan Lampung akan menggunakan Herona Express, Pahala Express maupun Damri. Disarankan untuk menggunakan Box Sterofoam
3.	Bagi peserta yang berlokasi di Jakarta, dapat mengambil koi di Sekretarita Kois Jl. Wijaya  No 64

Penjurian
1. Penjurian berdasarkan foto yang masuk
2. Foto diwajibkan koi dalam posisi kepala di bawah dan disertai ukuran 
3. Juri ialah Team Kois
4. Keputusan juri tidak dapat diganggu gugat.

*PEMBAYARAN*
Dengan cara mentransfer ke rekening KOIs

*BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA 
A/C 441-1012837 
a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO*

Dengan disertai nomer koi ,contoh: 
Rp400.000 untuk koi no x
atau
total Rp 1jt untuk koi no x,y,z

DISCLAIMER
Apabila ada kekurangan dalam hal2 tatacara pemilihan,penjurian,dll. menyusul

----------


## bobo

pada nunggu di tikungan semua nih  ::

----------


## setia_budi

> pada nunggu di tikungan semua nih


Balapan di jalur cepat..om....




> Ditetapkan dengan sistem siapa cepat dia dapat. 
> 
> 1. Lima (5) pemilih pertama: 
> Harga Rp 400.000,-
> Periode: Selasa 6 April 2010 jam 12 siang  Rabu 7 April 2010 jam 12 siang
> 2. Sepuluh (10) pemilih kedua: 
> Harga Rp 300.000,-
> Periode: 7 April 2010 jam 1 siang  8 April 2010 jam 12 siang
> 3. Lima belas (15) pemilih ketiga: 
> ...

----------


## Glenardo

Penyerahan Koi
1. Bagi peserta yang hadir di 4Th Kois Festival 2010 dapat mengambil koi di arena lomba. Serta dimohon perwakilan untuk penerimaan koi secara simbolis dari Mr. Tansl ( SPKC Owner).
2. Bagi peserta yang diluar kota, pengiriman di pulau Jawa dan Lampung akan menggunakan Herona Express, Pahala Express maupun Damri. Disarankan untuk menggunakan Box Sterofoam
3. Bagi peserta yang berlokasi di Jakarta, dapat mengambil koi di Sekretarita Kois Jl. Wijaya No 64


Kira kira koi yang mana yang akan diserah terimakan secara simbolis di Kois Festival?He4x..  ::  

Thanks

----------


## wen

bingung yg mana ya?
6
 
15

30

----------


## Robby Iwan

ada gosip dari Malaysia, kata pak Luke Shori pemilik spkc, hadiah pemenang keeping kontes akan dapet Nisai ciamik..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sedikit ralat, bahwa seluruh hasil penjualan koi akan diberikan sebagai donasi untuk kegiatan 4th KOI's Festival 2010, bukan untuk kepentingan majalah KOI-S   ::

----------


## luki

> ada gosip dari Malaysia, kata pak Luke Shori pemilik spkc, hadiah pemenang keeping kontes akan dapet Nisai ciamik..


kapan lagi nih modal 400 ribu dapet nisai......

----------


## Teja Utama

Harus bisa nyalippp.... Liwat Praban.... Jalur cepat.....   ::

----------


## bolukukus

> Originally Posted by bolukukus
> 
> 288 ribu deh 
> 
> 
> Selamat om, Anda pemenang KLOTER V....., koi tolong diambil secepatnya ya.... Tks


thx om ajik, ikan akan saya ambil malam ini (kira kira jam 8 an). bisakah?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bolukukus
> 
> ...


Bisa, kontak Acep ya di 081399657225

----------


## bolukukus

ok om, nanti akan saya hubungi pak acep, dan  uangnya sdh ditransfer via klik bca.
thx,
hadi

----------


## harmada

::  *RIP SPKC K-7*  ::  
Akibat mati Listrik lebih dari 6 jam dan terlambat pulang maka

telah kehilangan kesempatan untuk ikut kontes  ::   ::

----------


## TNTWiharto

Turut berdukacita Oom Harmada.............

Ikan saya No K15 tambah kinclong, kalau Oom Tomi liat pasti minta buyback.......

----------


## bolukukus

lapor om,
ikan sudah diambil tadi jam 9 malam (nyasar euy sampai ke kemang...  ::  
thx,
hadi

----------


## bolukukus

turut berduka om harmada..
saya ada kohaku yg spkcnya kebanyakan nih, kalo om mau, boleh ambil 1 biar masih bisa ikut keeping kontesnya, foc aja. cuma dari 8 ekor itu, 5 mau dipilih teman sy dulu, jadi tinggal yg sisa 3 aja.
kalau mau, nanti sy pm.
cheers,
hadi





> *RIP SPKC K-7*  
> Akibat mati Listrik lebih dari 6 jam dan terlambat pulang maka
> 
> telah kehilangan kesempatan untuk ikut kontes

----------


## hilariusssss

::   ::  
ikan ku *K17 RIP* loncat indah tadi malem....
pagi2 uda kering...
 ::   ::  

gak bisa ikutan KC nya deh...
padahal warna nya uda makin kinclong...
 ::

----------


## wen

> *RIP SPKC K-7*  
> Akibat mati Listrik lebih dari 6 jam dan terlambat pulang maka
> 
> telah kehilangan kesempatan untuk ikut kontes





> ikan ku *K17 RIP* loncat indah tadi malem....
> pagi2 uda kering...
>  
> 
> gak bisa ikutan KC nya deh...
> padahal warna nya uda makin kinclong...


Turut berduka om.   ::

----------


## TNTWiharto

> ikan ku K17 RIP loncat indah tadi malem....
> pagi2 uda kering...


Turut berduka Oom .... waduh sudah berkurang 2 nih

----------


## W1nky

Berita duka... pulang malem mingguan menemukan K21 lagi belajar berenang di darat dan ngga lulus...   ::   ::

----------


## harmada

3 KOI yang sudah tiada   ::  K-7; K-17; K-21

----------


## bobo

turut berduka cita om mgkn mereka ingin pulang ke malaysia lagi

----------


## wen

saya update pertama d, kemarin lg foto ikan jd sekalian aja.
masuk kolam tgl 14 april 2010 uk 19cm, 26 juni 2010 27cm agak lambat pertumbuhannya. ada 3 titik beni dipunggung kiri, tengah & kanan dkt kepala
berharap beni ditengah bs membesar...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Iseng up date, 28 cm sekarang

----------


## wen

Blm ada yg posting lg, mengingatkan sj senin tgl 16 agustus terakhir utk posting.

----------


## wen

K30 33cm ( 16 Agustus 2010)




K06 33cm (16 Agustus 2010)

----------

